# competitive starter bike suggestions???



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

I want to start getting into competitive riding but I dont yet have the bike for it. I'm looking at the Century comp 08 carbon or the lechamp 08 aluminum, both motobecane. For the price it seems to be a good deal but I want to make sure its what I need before I make the final decision. Any suggestions would be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

The Le-champ has a proven frame and component group. this is an excellent purchase-other than pedals and saddle, not much to change-perhaps stem as they come stock in one size.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp08.htm


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Le Champ line is great and would definitely be competitive.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd recommend the Le Champion (which I notice is not on the BD website right now) over the Le Champion SL only because the carbon seat stays do dampen road noise. A bit heavier but if you're going to race then you're going to be doing a lot of riding to get in shape for the races and the all-aluminum frame can be a bit brutal after just a short while, so I'm told.

I purchased an 06' Le Champion in July of 06'. This season I entered more than a dozen local races with it. I think the bike makes a great entry-level racer. There is another local guy who races a SL. I haven't had a chance to talk with him but I'm sure he thinks the same of his SL as I think of the Le Champ. Great entry-level racers.

Once you start racing and start hanging around racers, you'll get some really good ideas about what kind of bike you want when you upgrade but to upgrade to a really good race-level bike you'll need to spend at least $3000. 

I plan to race my Le Champion for all of next season. After that, I don't know. Maybe I'll want to plop down the money for a carbon Orbea.

I'm 5' 8" & 145 lbs and ride a 56cm.

P.S. I just noticed that the SL has compact cranks. Those would be great if you are in an area where you'll be doing lots of climbing but if you're going to race, you'll build up your legs pretty fast and may outgrow those compact cranks. Just my opinion. Your mileage is certain to vary.


----------

